# Where To Get Liquid Chocolate Extract



## Lilo (12/6/09)

About to try my hand at a Double Chocolate stout. 
Calls for Liquid Chocolate Extract to be added to the Secondary..
Anyone know what exactly it is and if I can get it anywheres in Brisie. Searched the net and the product appears a lot in America but I cannot find anything in Oz. 
Or.... What would be best to substitute.
TA
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/6/09)

Lilo said:


> About to try my hand at a Double Chocolate stout.
> Calls for Liquid Chocolate Extract to be added to the Secondary..
> Anyone know what exactly it is and if I can get it anywheres in Brisie. Searched the net and the product appears a lot in America but I cannot find anything in Oz.
> Or.... What would be best to substitute.
> ...




Morgans Masterblends. Any semi decent HBS should have it, especially since Morgans is a Qld company :icon_vomit:


----------



## Lilo (12/6/09)

So Liquid Chocolate Extract and Chocolate Malt are the one and the same??


----------



## manticle (12/6/09)

Morgan's is a chocolate malt extract but I think young's use an actual chocolate essence which has no malt? They ae different products as far as I know.

@ OP: Maybe you could try using a high cocoa content chocolate?

Otherwise Queens make one (they do the supermarket versions of vanilla, coconut etc essences, at least some of which are natural)

http://www.queenessences.com.au/products/s...subcategoryid=1


----------



## Lilo (12/6/09)

Got hold of some Essence today, but was unsure how suitable it would be. I am thinking at that stage it is more the chocolate flavouring I am after anyways.

Ta


----------



## Sully (12/6/09)

Just made a YDCS Clone with Bradsbrew out of the BYO 150 Beers. Ended up using a full block of 75% Cocoa Lindt Chocolate ILO Choc Essence. You could go the 80% but it may end up a tad bitterish. 

It tasted damn fine, almost YDCS but had a bit more alcohol warmth afterwards but it wasnt offensive. 

PM me your email addy and I will send you the beeersmith file if you like.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/6/09)

:icon_offtopic: 
Tried the Youngs Double Chocolate Stout a couple of weeks ago, I was very disappointed. Although it had a strong choc flavor and aroma it seemed thin and not as sweet as i would have thought, in a chocolate stout like this I would have expected more sweetness. Not a beer I will attempt to emulate.

Probably best to sub with a good quality cocoa powder, I'm pretty sure one of the brewers on here has had a go before...
google turns up this from AHB

Andrew


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/6/09)

I use choc essence from the store in secondary, works well for me.


----------



## Sully (12/6/09)

There it is anyways. :icon_cheers: 



Recipe: Youngs Double Choc Stout Clone
Brewer: Sully/Bradsbrew
Asst Brewer:
Style: Sweet Stout
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 36.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.23 kg Lyle's Golden Syrup [Boil for 15 min] Extract 5.07 % 
3.25 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.3 SRM) Grain 71.59 % 
0.31 kg Crystal Malt Dark (Bairds) (260.0 SRM) Grain 6.83 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Bairds) (500.0 SRM) Grain 6.61 % 
45.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.87 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
100.00 gm Chocolate Drops (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
170.00 gm Cocoa Powder (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.34 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 7.49 % 
0.11 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 2.42 % 
1 Pkgs Fermentis - S04 (Fermentis) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.86 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 11.58 L of water at 53.5 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 68.0 C over 10 min 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 10 min 76.0 C 


Notes:
------
100g chocolate drops = 1 Block of Lindt 70% Cocoa Chocolate

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We chucked in 250g of Rolled oats as well IIRC.


----------



## Lilo (12/6/09)

Thanks for the responses. I'll give it a go over the weekend

Lillo


----------



## Thelivewire (10/2/10)

:chug: I bought chocolate essence today from Coles in Richmond NSW this afternoon. You can find it in the baking aisle with vanilla essence etc. It's Queen brand, comes in 50ml bottle.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (10/2/10)

Lockster said:


> :chug: I bought chocolate essence today from Coles in Richmond NSW this afternoon. You can find it in the baking aisle with vanilla essence etc. It's Queen brand, comes in 50ml bottle.



I've used this at bottling for a choc stout in the past - 3ml per longneck gave an overwhelming choc aroma and strong flavour. The choc totally dominated everything else, but other things still came through in the flavour.

I totally recommend you add at bottling so you can experiment with dosage - I really can't see much of an advantage adding it to a secondary (who uses a secondary these days anyway?)

Good luck, and report results!


----------



## chopdog (27/5/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> I use choc essence from the store in secondary, works well for me.




how much would you add to a keg


----------



## countryboy181 (22/8/17)

Lilo said:


> About to try my hand at a Double Chocolate stout.
> Calls for Liquid Chocolate Extract to be added to the Secondary..
> Anyone know what exactly it is and if I can get it anywheres in Brisie. Searched the net and the product appears a lot in America but I cannot find anything in Oz.
> Or.... What would be best to substitute.
> ...


I bought Chocolate extract from aldi and put 200 ml in a fresh wort stout and it is bloody beautiful and not too chocolatey. It was stonemill Choc extract but I cant find it again. I have just put 50 ml of queens choc essence into a fresh wort porter primary we will see how it goes.


----------



## MHB (22/8/17)

The best one I have found is the Prestige Crème De Cacao, it tastes just like the chocolate flavour in Young's and being made for liquor making it's fully soluble and doesn't kill all the head on your beer.
Plenty of home brew shops carry a range of spirit flavours, but the Prestige is the best, try 1 bottle per keg, easy to add a bit more if you want, very hard to pick it out with tweezers if you go too far...
Mark


----------



## Lionman (24/8/17)

get cocoa nibs from woolies.

Chuck them in the fermenter or secondary for a week or two. Delicious.


----------

